# Foreclosing soon, but don't have rental contract on a house yet



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

We are stratify a strategical foreclosure to get out of debt with our bankrupcy. We have not filed bankrupcy yet since once we do we won't be able to rent a house and my husband won't be able to get a job. My husband has to have credit checks and background checks for his line of work. We are moving out of state so my Husband can have better work with lower cost of living and to get away from controlling parents. Plus we are moving for a new start. Our marriage almost ended. We were seperated in 2011 and he moved back in new years weekend. Shortly before he moved back in I learned that he had a relationship with another woman during our seperation that he says ended when he started talking to nd in November. He had planned on not telling me a thing about her, but she posted on his FB in November that she missed him. I wish I actually didn't know anything about her and him. Anyway shortly after he moved back in he got laid off 30 days later. In Febuary he decided we were going to move out of state and he was going to work there. Now we are very close to moving, but don't have a signed lease on a house just yet. 

I'm so anxious to start our new life, I can't wait. We have been living in limbo with him home all the time, living off of unemployment and dealing with bad memories of our seperation with no normal life to break it up and heal. I just can't wait to start living normal again!! To have my husband go to work and come home from work and have a family dinner. With him home all day long I can't do my normal cleaning. It's hard being in a house your giving up. With the yard looking like crap because you didn't do anything with it because you know your walking away. I just can't wait to move!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

